# 123 minutes remaining....



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

So far its taken 2½ hours and I've still got to wait another 123 minutes

All this just to copy 7311 raw files 53.3gb from one hard drive to another
of which
1094 are of waterfowl
739 of otters
997 of birds of prey
499 of big cats
1893 of airshows (2 airshows)
and the rest of random wildlife and landscapes


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

sounds like backup? ... reminds me that I should do the same again soon


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> sounds like backup? ... reminds me that I should do the same again soon



its the half way part, after that they go onto DVDs


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> its the half way part, after that they go onto DVDs



burning it to DVDs must be even more painful... I just do harddrive backups ...


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> burning it to DVDs must be even more painful... I just do harddrive backups ...



yeah thats the part I'd gladly swap for having nails inserted in my eyes

each disc takes about 20-25 minutes and it'll be about 12 discs :er:


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> yeah thats the part I'd gladly swap for having nails inserted in my eyes
> 
> each disc takes about 20-25 minutes and it'll be about 12 discs :er:




Eww.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> yeah thats the part I'd gladly swap for having nails inserted in my eyes
> 
> each disc takes about 20-25 minutes and it'll be about 12 discs :er:



come on, just buy two more huge external harddrives and use them for 2 backups.

no more DVDs


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> come on, just buy two more huge external harddrives and use them for 2 backups.
> 
> no more DVDs



just one problem, there'd be no bank account either!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> just one problem, there'd be no bank account either!



hmm, ok, i see that problem... but if you do some sort of paid manual labour in the time you need for 2 backups, then you'd have earned enough to afford those external drives 

300 gigs come for 70 GBP these days I'd guess 
.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> hmm, ok, i see that problem... but if you do some sort of paid manual labour in the time you need for 2 backups, then you'd have earned enough to afford those external drives
> 
> 300 gigs come for 70 GBP these days I'd guess
> .



true but........ I have a big white lens in my case that needs paying for


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

on the plus side its down to 88 minutes to go !!!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> true but........ I have a big white lens in my case that needs paying for



Just send me that lens and I send you two of my backup drives in return


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Just send me that lens and I send you two of my backup drives in return



Hmmmmm I'll need to think about that









































































no


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

well at this rate it MIGHT be finished today


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> no



Coward! you have to risk something in life ... and that lens is too heavy for you anyway  

give  ittt  tooo  meeeee!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> well at this rate it MIGHT be finished today



do you think that copying from New Folder to New Folder is a good idea?


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 16, 2007)

This thread is entertaining.

The Alex and Andy Show, Fridays on NBC.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> This thread is entertaining.
> 
> The Alex and Andy Show, Fridays on NBC.



:lmao: we even have audience..


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> do you think that copying from New Folder to New Folder is a good idea?



Ah well what we have here is _Lostprophets Patented Labelling system_  or LPLS for short.

what you do is label 90% of your folders with easy to understand names,
for example....

A folder that contains photos of ...lets be random and say Otters you would name "otters"

but.... every now and then you name a folder "new folder" that way in 6 months time you will of forgotten whats inside said folder and when you come to view the contents you will be pleasantly surprised by what you find!

Thus creating an easy to use filing system and a bit of enjoyment at the same time


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> :lmao: we even have audience..



just keep an eye on our ratings, we could go global with this


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> just keep an eye on our ratings, we could go global with this



There is money in this for our empty purses!

Lots of money, fame, ...

... and girls throwing their undies at us, with their mobile number written on them!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Thus creating an easy to use filing system and a bit of enjoyment at the same time



I think my system is more complicated, it has folders with such unique names as _photos _and _test_, sometimes followed by a random number. That way I make sure that no intruder finds my otters ...


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> There is money in this for our empty purses!
> 
> Lots of money, fame, ...
> 
> ... and girls throwing their undies at us, with their mobile number written on them!



and once we have the numbers we could sell the undies on ebay!
thus more money!
thus more girls!
thus more undies!
and the circle of life begins again


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> and once we have the numbers we could sell the undies on ebay!
> thus more money!
> thus more girls!
> thus more undies!
> and the circle of life begins again



Some business ideas just have to work! A cunning plan my friend!

I see a bright future ahead!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmmm... A vast collection of *L* series glass I see before us


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Hmmmm... A vast collection of *L* series glass I see before us



And lots of girls in Bikinis carrying the glass for us ...


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> And lots of girls in Bikinis carrying the glass for us ...



:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

I think this thread should be classed as LEGENDARY


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> :thumbup:



well, running around with such a photography team will increase our fame and popularity by orders of magnitude. We will be invited to many events as photographers, get to know all the celebrities and go for the showbiz!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> well, running around with such a photography team will increase our fame and popularity by orders of magnitude. We will be invited to many events as photographers, get to know all the celebrities and go for the showbiz!



yes Yes YES I like where your going with this!

Of course, we could get our ratings up even quicker if we had one or two special guest stars


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Of course, we could get our ratings up even quicker if we had one or two special guest stars



Yes, those have to be chosen wisely though ... !

If we have the bikini girls, we certainly get the male celebrities in the show .... and once we got the lads, the lassies will follow


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

EBphotography said:


>





OK, looks like we already got someone for the marketing here


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

*NEWS FLASH

*Only 2 minutes to go!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Only 2 minutes to go!!!



Time is up!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2007)

wOOt

finished!!

now I can go to bed

well its goodnight from me so I'll leave you all in Alex's capable hands, goodnight everyone see you same time same place next week, goodnight


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> well its goodnight from me so I'll leave you all in Alex's capable hands, goodnight everyone see you same time same place next week, goodnight



Well, it is one hour later over here! so I'm off to bed too.


Think its time for the commercials now... !  Good night everyone!


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 16, 2007)

*shuts down studio lights*


----------



## duncanp (Mar 17, 2007)

*wonders in early morning and wonders wtf happened here last night*


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 17, 2007)

duncanp said:


> *wonders in early morning and wonders wtf happened here last night*



you missed the show last night? ... too bad!


----------



## duncanp (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Alex_B (Mar 17, 2007)

don't worry, maybe there will be new show


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2007)

Proof that you should always set your video recorder


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 17, 2007)

oh, good morning Mr Backup!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 17, 2007)

morning.

just had another money making idea Alex, we could do a pay per view service whereby people who can't make the live show could download it in MPEG format


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 17, 2007)

Jolly good! Brilliat plan! But I am off to the shower now (no, no pay per view there!  )


----------



## ferny (Mar 17, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> and once we have the numbers we could sell the undies on ebay!
> thus more money!
> thus more girls!
> thus more undies!
> and the circle of life begins again


Remember they're a bit like cars and previous owners. The value goes down as the number of sniffs goes up.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 17, 2007)

:crazy:


----------



## digital flower (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me to back up some files. 
Can I ask what type of drives you are using?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 19, 2007)

digital flower said:


> Thanks for reminding me to back up some files.
> Can I ask what type of drives you are using?



Harddrives

3 x 300 MByte external

1 x 700something MByte external

edit: _*GIGABytes of course ...*_


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ guess you mean gigabytes


----------



## digital flower (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks. I meant what type of hard drive, USB or such. It seemed to take a long time.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 19, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> /\ guess you mean gigabytes



:lmao:... of course!!!

still not used to the fact that times have changed


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 19, 2007)

digital flower said:


> Thanks. I meant what type of hard drive, USB or such. It seemed to take a long time.



I am using usb 2 or what it is called ... not the fastest ... but then again it is only backups ...


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 19, 2007)

I was copying from an internal 200gb 7200rpm to a Freecom external USB 400gb http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?fre-27048&P=1


----------



## digital flower (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess I am spoiled with FireWire transfer rates. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 19, 2007)

digital flower said:


> I guess I am spoiled with FireWire transfer rates. Thanks for replying.



I do have firewire with 3 of my external drives ... not really much faster than usb 2.0 ...so I do not use it as I do not have firewire with all my computers.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 19, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> So far its taken 2½ hours and I've still got to wait another 123 minutes
> 
> All this just to copy 7311 raw files 53.3gb





Alex_B said:


> I do have firewire with 3 of my external drives ... not really much faster than usb 2.0 ...so I do not use it as I do not have firewire with all my computers.



It isn't the Fire Wire then. I was just wondering what took *LP* so long. Maybe because it was RAW? I just transfered around 7500 JPEG and TIFF files from my hard drive to a external FW drive. It was only 10.7GBs but it copied in 11 minutes. I am not a real technical person but still interested in the difference.

PS. I use a older model G4


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 19, 2007)

I have not backed up since the November 05 New York meet-up, it about 447gb I need to backup, think I need to get started soon


----------



## digital flower (Mar 19, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> I have not backed up since the November 05 New York meet-up, it about 447gb I need to backup, think I need to get started soon



Yeah you better get moving. That is a lot of data even by today's standards.

Jeff do you have multiple personalities here at TPF? :er: :mrgreen:


----------



## awe (Mar 20, 2007)

A little clarification from the forum geek: USB II (480MBit/s) is faster than FW (400MBit/s). Unless it's FWII, which has a stunning transfer rate of 800MBit/s.

Yeah, I know. I'm a smart ass.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 20, 2007)

awe said:


> A little clarification from the forum geek: USB II (480MBit/s) is faster than FW (400MBit/s). Unless it's FWII, which has a stunning transfer rate of 800MBit/s.
> 
> Yeah, I know. I'm a smart ass.



thanks, then my firewire is probably the old one and the usb the new one


----------



## digital flower (Mar 20, 2007)

I decided to look into this a little further. I found these two articles:

firewire-vs-usb article link

FireWire vs. USB 2.0
Question: Which is faster Hi-Speed USB 2.0 or FireWire?
Answer: In sustained throughput FireWire is faster than USB 2.0.

Question: If Hi-Speed USB 2.0 is a 480 Mbps interface and FireWire is a 400 Mbps interface, how can FireWire be faster?
Answer: Differences in the architecture of the two interfaces have a huge impact on the sustained throughput.

FireWire vs. USB 2.0 - Architecture
FireWire, uses a "Peer-to-Peer" architecture in which the peripherals are intelligent and can negotiate bus conflicts to determine which device can best control a data transfer

Hi-Speed USB 2.0 uses a "Master-Slave" architecture in which the computer handles all arbitration functions and dictates data flow to, from and between the attached peripherals (adding additional system overhead and resulting in slower data flow control) 

 FireWire vs. USB 2.0 Hard Drive Performance Comparison
 Read and write tests to the same IDE hard drive connected using FireWire and then Hi-Speed USB 2.0 show:

 Read Test:

    * 5000 files (300 MB total) FireWire was 33% faster than USB 2.0
    * 160 files (650MB total) FireWire was 70% faster than USB 2.0

Write Test:


    * 5000 files (300 MB total) FireWire was 16% faster than USB 2.0
    * 160 files (650MB total) FireWire was 48% faster than USB 2.0

and this one:

g4techtv.ca article link

Firewire vs. USB 2.0 Derby
By: Andy Walker

Which connection technology is faster?


USB is a widely used connection technology implemented on all new PCs. The original version called USB 1.1 moved data at XX Mbps. USB 2.0 moves data at potentially 480 Mbps.

Firewire is an Apple technology used on Apple computers under the name Firewire. When it is implemented on PCs, its called IEEE 1394. Sony calls it iLink. Its primarily used for transfer of video content from camcorders. It has a maximum possible speed of 400 Mbps. However an 800 Mbps version is also available, but is rare on shipping computers these days.

Here what Mikey tested in the lab:

Description:
Speed test Firewire 400 and USB 2.0 against each other on both a PC and a Mac.

Method:
Move a folder of approx 10 GB of data comprising of picture text and music files from a PC and Mac onto a Seagate Firewire and USB 2.0 external hard drive.

We timed the transfers from the computer to an external hard drive.

Tools:

Mac OS X Tiger machine - make/model > G5 iMac
Windows XP machine > Dell Optiplex GX270 with PCI Firewire/USB 2.0 card
Seagate 400 GB Firewire/USB HD with USB 2.0 and Firewire cables

Firewire:
 Built in on Mac
 Use the Orange Micro PCI card on a PC

Test results:

Transfer time: Loose files from PC via USB 2.0 : 13 mins 26 seconds
Transfer time: Loose files from MAC via USB 2.0 : 23 mins 34 seconds
Transfer time: Loose files from PC via Firewire 12 mins 34 seconds
Transfer time: Loose files from MAC via Firewire 10 mins 17 seconds

Mikes notes:
The MAC OS Journaled file system total size 10.26 GB
The Windows NTFS file system total size is 10.99 GB

On the Mac Firewire and USB 2.0 was built in
On the PC Firewire and USB 2.0 was off of a PCI Card

Andys bottom line:

On a Mac, always use Firewire if you have the option and want to move data quickly.

On a PC, use Firewire (or IEEE 1394) if you can. But USB 2.0 is more universal.

USB is faster on a PC than on the Mac.

Firewire has the speed edge on a Mac, but marginally.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2007)

digital flower said:


> Andys bottom line



Oi you leave my bottom out of it


----------



## James79 (Mar 20, 2007)

hmm ... burning massive sets of backup DVDs ...

sounds like an ideal time to either drink some beer or play guitar :thumbup:


----------

